# TT Mk2 H&R rear ARB install



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

This is a guide to install a rear anti-roll bar on the TT Mk2 chassis. There are some quirks not documented in other guides that I wanted to address. It's a pretty simple install if you are aware of a couple issues. Also, you do not have to drop the exhaust.

To set the matter straight, the H&R 22mm rear ARB (#71102) fits with plenty of clearance on a TTRS, and will not rub the diff.











ITEMS NEEDED

- jack
- stands
- socket wrench and torque wrench
- socket bits - M6 triple square, M10 triple square (or 8mm hex)
- spanner - 16mm
- ARB


PROCEDURE

- Jack the rear of the car up and place on jack stands. I like to use the square flat spots forward of the jack points.

- Remove the end link bolts using the M6 triple square bit to hold the bolt in place and a 16mm spanner to loosen the nut. 










- Remove the bushing clamp bolts using the M10 triple square bit. An 8mm hex works, but apply enough axial force so it doesn't strip. To get to the upper bolts you may need to raise the suspension arm in order to clear the half-shaft and angle sensor. Just place a piece of wood on your jack and lift at the outboard part of the suspension arm.










- Pull the stock ARB through the exchaust pipe.

- Transfer the bushing clamps to the new ARB. Be sure to line up the bushings in the same position as the stock ARB. It's a PITA to do this when the ARB is in the chassis.

- Slide the new ARB through the exhaust pipe and line it up.

- Loosely attach the endlinks (to line up the ARB properly).

- Attach the bushing clamp and tighten to 15lb-ft / 20Nm.

- Tighten the endlink bolts to 30lb-ft / 40Nm. Again, raise the suspension arm to get the holes to line up easily. When the nut is tight, the bolt won't spin, so you can't use the torque wrench on the triple-square bolt. I just kept tightening the bolt a quarter/half turn, then check the torque with a 16mm bit on the bolt. The bolt won't spin that much with just the torque wrench.

- Drop the car and enjoy your newfound handling.


REVIEW IN A TTRS

For casual street use there's not much noticeable difference. On a street corner turn at low speed, the car will initially lean in then suddenly turn in, with the risk of overshooting and heading toward the curve, a little surprising. I guess on onramps/offramps there may be a difference, but I didn't push it.

Track use is completely different. Turn in is remarkably better, much less understeer, almost neutral. Of course, it's still hard to throw the tail out because of the Haldex, but turns are so much smoother and responsive. A little throttle lift is fairly responsive for more turn in. It will still plow if you go in too hot and off apex, but this is a nose-heavy awd car - ye kenna change the laws of physics.
Notice I have the stock endlinks. Haven't had a problem with them.

All in all, the best upgrade for $250 and an hour of work.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Why used the second hole and not the first.
Or the other way around depending on what hole you call the first and what hole the second.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

R5T said:


> Why used the second hole and not the first.
> Or the other way around depending on what hole you call the first and what hole the second.


Back hole is "stiffer".


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DrDomm said:


> Back hole is "stiffer".


So, meaning. ??? 

less rear grip and there for more grip at the front.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

R5T said:


> So, meaning. ??? less rear grip and there for more grip at the front.


Fair point. A better setup would be upgraded front and rear ARBs. However, for us cheapos, the rear ARB at the stiffer setting does its job to reduce understeer.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mageus said:


> Fair point. A better setup would be upgraded front and rear ARBs. However, for us cheapos, the rear ARB at the stiffer setting does its job to reduce understeer.


It's not a great point. Many road cars and racecars use roll bars to improve balance. On a perfectly balanced car, they wouldn't be necessary. The rear bar isn't there to improve front grip. It's there to compensate for the poor balance, and help the car rotate. I believe R5T knows this.

I'm not sure upgrading the front bar is all that necessary. Would you go stiffer? Not sure that's gonna cure the innate understeer.


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

I installed H&R rear bar to the another hole than these pictures. Which one is stiffer? I also have H&R bar in front.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Audi RS3 said:


> I installed H&R rear bar to the another hole than these pictures. Which one is stiffer? I also have H&R bar in front.


The pics depict the firmer setting. The outer holes are the softer setting. It's all relative though, the softer setting is still much stiffer than the oem bar.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got the H&R bar put on last week and even on the softer setting, it totally transforms the way the car turns in. This bar was "on order" from H&R for a long time, but is now readily available, and also new nice blue color. Best available bang for buck mod for this car for sure. Zero negatives to this mod, there is no reason why everyone shouldn't get this. I plan on eventually getting the front bar also, and then changing the rear to the stiffer setting. 

Got mine from the great guys over at EuroSport :thumbup::thumbup:
H&R Rear Sway Bar - you need this


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks for the great write-up!

I'm waiting to install the stiffer MSS springs before I go messing with the rear ARB...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Audi RS3 said:


> I installed H&R rear bar to the another hole than these pictures. Which one is stiffer? I also have H&R bar in front.


Front = softer (more leverage against the sway bar)
Rear = stiffer (less leverage against the sway bar)


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

bigstu said:


> Just got the H&R bar put on last week and even on the softer setting, it totally transforms the way the car turns in. This bar was "on order" from H&R for a long time, but is now readily available, and also new nice blue color. Best available bang for buck mod for this car for sure. Zero negatives to this mod, there is no reason why everyone shouldn't get this. I plan on eventually getting the front bar also, and then changing the rear to the stiffer setting.
> 
> Got mine from the great guys over at EuroSport :thumbup::thumbup:
> H&R Rear Sway Bar - you need this


H&R is still showing these as not in stock, waiting impatiently here.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

man why are the ttrs bars on sale but not the regular tt ones.. lol


----------

